# Connect the settelite Dish to my computer



## namo (Jan 17, 2009)

I want to connect my Nilesat Satellite Dish to my desktop or laptop. What Do I need to buy so I can view and record the Satellite channels. I want a device that I can set for example to record channel 105 from 3-5pm and channel 4 from 4:30-5:30pm.

links or phase search are helpful so I can look for the device on eBay.


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

A little more info on what kind of satellite you have would be a good start. The most basic solution would be to get a TV tuner card and run one of the outputs from the sattellite box to TV tuner card. 

I don't know of any device that would allow you to tune the dish from a PC, if there is it's likely illegal. I can say with out a doubt that Dishnetwork and Direct TV don't have a computer based tuner. Old C Band and Ku band might have some kind fo PC based tuners.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You need a TV tuner and a receiver from the satellite provider.


----------



## namo (Jan 17, 2009)

NileSat is a Satellite with mostly Arabic channels and most of them free which mean when you buy the satellite, you can watch over 300 channels for free
http://www.nilesat.com.eg/

the cost of the satellite box is $40 so I will buy a new one if the TV tuner doesn't't work if it is connect it directly to the Satellite


----------



## namo (Jan 17, 2009)

I want a TV tuner that connect to the Sattelite directly. I mean It has it own satellite box. will this one works
http://cgi.ebay.com/DVB-B-Digital-S...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------

